# cancelled IUI - womb lining



## mj (Dec 21, 2002)

Hello Peter,
My 2nd IUI didn't get to the insemination stage because I produced 4 follicles (18, 16, 15, 14 by day , but also because the womb lining wasn't thick enough. I didn't have this problem during my first IUI. Is it common for the womb lining to not thicken as quickly as it should with the drugs (clomid and puregon). My next treatment will be minus the clomid apparently. I'm worried that it will happen again next time.
Thanks 
Mandy


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Mandy,

Each cycle is different so you will hopefully be lucky next time. The endometrium needs to be greater than 6mm to be receptive to an embryo.

Regards,

Peter



mandyjane said:


> Hello Peter,
> My 2nd IUI didn't get to the insemination stage because I produced 4 follicles (18, 16, 15, 14 by day , but also because the womb lining wasn't thick enough. I didn't have this problem during my first IUI. Is it common for the womb lining to not thicken as quickly as it should with the drugs (clomid and puregon). My next treatment will be minus the clomid apparently. I'm worried that it will happen again next time.
> Thanks
> Mandy


----------

